# Steuersatz und Gabelschaftgröße bestimmen



## admiralsts (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab da diesen KTM Rahmen (vermutlich Race Ultra) vor einiger Zeit in Ebay ersteigert, da sind noch Steuersatzschalen eingeschlagen. Ich bin davon ausgegangen das da eine 1 1/8" Gabel reingehört, die hab ich mir jetzt auch gekauft und bin mir jetzt aber nicht mehr sicher ob ich da richtig lag. Hier mal ein Bild vom Steuerrohr:





Hier findet man noch ein paar Bilder vom ganzen Rahmen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8172956&postcount=64

Nun gehts um die Wahl des Steuersatzes. Nach etwas suchen im Forum bin ich schon auf den Steuersatz Finder von Cane Creek http://www.canecreek.com/headset-fit-finder gestoßen, aber da ich das Maß Head-Tube Inside Diameter nicht ermitteln kann (stecken ja die Lagerschalen noch drin) bin ich etwas überfordert. Auch das mit dem  (Semi-) integrated hab ich noch nicht ganz kapiert.

Eigentlich hatte ich vor die Schalen die schon drin sind zu verwenden. Gibt andere Merkmale mit denen man die Größe des Steuersatz ermitteln kann? Außendurchmesser des Steuerrohrs ist 41 mm laut Schieblehre.

Und passt die von mir gekaufte 1 1/8 Zoll Ahead Gabel überhaupt?

Gruß

StS


----------



## Piefke (5. Februar 2012)

Schlag erst mal eine Lagerschale raus und miss den Innendurchmesser vom Steuerrohr.

Innendurchmesser Steuerrohr bei 1 1/8": 33,8 - 33,9 mm

Könnte also passen bei 41 mm außen, wären dann 4 mm Wandstärke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (5. Februar 2012)

Da brauchst einen Steuersatz 1 1/8" traditionell (EC34/28,6 und EC 34/30).
http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/S.H.I.S.php
Bei External Cup (EC) liegen die Lager außerhalb des Steuerrohrs.
Bei semi-integrated (ZS) liegen die Lager mit Lagerschale innerhalb des Steuerrohrs.
Bei full-integrated (IS) sind die Lagerschalen im Steuerrohr integriert, da werden die Lager dann lose reingesetzt.


----------



## admiralsts (5. Februar 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## memphis35 (5. Februar 2012)

1 1/8" passen schon , du brauchst so einen Steuersatz
z.b. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k689/a13095/n-light-a-head-steuersatz-schwarz.html

Mfg  35


----------



## admiralsts (22. Februar 2012)

Danke nochmal, hab mir ein Werkzeug zum ausschlagen und einen neuen Steuersatz geholt:



links der neue, rechts das Werkzeug mit den alten Schalen.


----------



## memphis35 (23. Februar 2012)

Ein Einpresswerkzeug hast auch gekauft ?

Schau mal  http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Steuerkopf-Workshop.htm

Mfg  35


----------



## admiralsts (23. Februar 2012)

Danke, den Link kannte ich schon. Zum Einpressen will ich das auf der Seite empfohlene Eigenbau Werkzeug benutzen: Gewindestange, Muttern und große Unterlegscheiben. Ich gehe morgen in den Baumarkt schauen was das kostet.

Hab auch schon einen Stirnlochschlüssel für alte Konusinnenlager selbst gebaut:


----------



## Freefloh (24. Februar 2012)

Hi,
sorry das ich jetzt dazwischen quatsche. Habe gerade so ein ähnliches Problem, habe mir eine Gabel für mein Rad gekauft, aber festgestellt das die Gabel einen tapered Schaft 1 1/8 auf 1 5 (1 1/2) hat. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die in einen Rahmen einzubauen der für 1 1/8 (hoffentlich) Schaft ausgelegt ist? 

VG aus dem bewölkten Berlin


----------



## memphis35 (24. Februar 2012)

Falls dein Rad jetzt einen semintegrierten Steuersatz hat gibt es etwas .
Und zwar diesen Unterteil http://www.google.at/url?sa=t&rct=j...sg=AFQjCNGo4C3AjIXxDknnoJDmAdT-efGDDg&cad=rja
der Oberteil kann vom alten Steuersatz bleiben

http://www.bike-components.de/download/s.h.i.s_deutsch.pdf

Mfg  35


----------



## Freefloh (25. Februar 2012)

Hi Memphis,
vielen Dank das gibt Hoffnung, also meine Lager sind definitiv im Rahmen verbaut und sieht stark der ZS-Variante aus. Außendurchmesser des Rahmens ist bei den Lagern 50 mm, somit könnte ich also Glück haben, kann Sie leider momentan nicht ausbauen, da das Bike 2mal die Woche bewegt wird und für den Komplettumbau noch nicht alle Teile vorhanden sind, da das ganze eine Überraschung für meine Freundin werden soll.

VG Freefloh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatbogard (12. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt habe ich ein Problem, habe mir einen gebrauchten Rahmen gekauft, natürlich ohne Lager;-) wäre ja sonst zu einfach!! Fakt ist das es ein integrierter Steuersatz ist. Die Lagerschale oben hat einen Durchmesser von 41,8mm die unter Schale einen Durchmesser von 52mm.
Verbaut werden soll eine tapered Gabel. Hat jemand einen Tipp oder Link für mich!? Danke im Vorraus!

Frank


----------



## HinxundKunx (12. September 2014)

Flatbogard schrieb:


> Fakt ist das es ein integrierter Steuersatz ist... Die Lagerschale oben


das passt nicht zusammen. entweder hast du einen integrierten steuersatz oder eine lagerschale oben.


----------



## HinxundKunx (12. September 2014)

Flatbogard schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp oder Link für mich!?


https://www.canecreek.com/tech-center/headsets/shis/overview


----------



## Flatbogard (12. September 2014)

Hallo,
ja genau wie auf dem Bild 1, rechts, da wo integrated darüber steht. So sieht mein Innenleben im Carbon Rahmen aus.

Frank


----------



## memphis35 (12. September 2014)

Ein paar zur Auswahl
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...atz-tapered-1-1-8-1.5-schwarz-68807/wg_id-489
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...er-is42-is52-10mm-1-1-8-~-1.5-26847/wg_id-489
https://www.bike-components.de/de/KCNC/KHS-PT-1860-IS42-28-6-IS52-40-Steuersatz-p36389/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/No-42-CF-ACB-IS42-28-6-IS52-40-Steuersatz-p38028/


----------



## Flatbogard (12. September 2014)

Hallo Memphis,
tausend Dank!! Habe mich schon blutig gegoogelt aber der entscheidene Hinweis war wohl der mit den IS Größen. Ich denke der 45° Winkel im Lager selber sollte auch hinhauen.

LG,

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (12. September 2014)

Gerne ,


----------



## Matze23Fiwa (25. März 2019)

Guten  Nabend,
Hallo erst mal ..bin neu hier und hoffe das mir jemand hier weiter bzw helfen kann. Folgendes Problem habe ich, habe mir ne neue Federgabel ((rock shock Federgabel 100mm.  11/8"QR   9×100mm (51 offset) gekauft. Und das gute Stück soll in mein Gebrauchten Rahmen masse von Sreuerrohr sind : oben 50,2 MM (Aussen)
                                                                                                     43,6mm (innen)
                                                                                         :unten 63.0mm (aussen)
                                                                                                     55,6mm (innen)
Ja und jetz stehe ich vor den Problem ich weiß leider nicht was für ein steuersatz ich kaufen muss ist mir ganz ehrlich gesagt echt kompliziert die Sache .Sprich h Brauch steuersatz Lager und lagerschalen alles komplett kann mir da jemand evtl weiter helfen was ich da kaufen muss... weil weiß echt nicht mehr weiter. 
Währe e hat Mega dankbar dafür Lg Matze
.


----------



## BigJohn (26. März 2019)

Matze23Fiwa schrieb:


> Guten  Nabend,
> Hallo erst mal ..bin neu hier und hoffe das mir jemand hier weiter bzw helfen kann. Folgendes Problem habe ich, habe mir ne neue Federgabel ((rock shock Federgabel 100mm.  11/8"QR   9×100mm (51 offset) gekauft. Und das gute Stück soll in mein Gebrauchten Rahmen masse von Sreuerrohr sind : oben 50,2 MM (Aussen)
> 43,6mm (innen)
> :unten 63.0mm (aussen)
> ...


Was hat dir denn an den Antworten im andren Thread nicht gefallen?
Steuersatz: https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=16850
Reduzierkonus: https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=13930


----------



## Matze23Fiwa (26. März 2019)

Sorry hab das gar nicht mit bekommen das ich das wohl 2 mal gepostet habe war nicht mit Absicht sorry aber danke für die Info


----------

